# Jovanotti a Sanremo 2014 insieme a Fazio



## MilanWorld (25 Giugno 2013)

Jovanotti potrebbe affiancare Fabio Fazio alla conduzione del prossimo festival di Sanremo. La notizia sta circolando in queste ore. Lo stesso Fazio non commenta e non smentisce:"Ora è in tour e non lo disturbo. Ne parleremo dopo. L'ipotesi di una collaborazione è nata dopo la sua partecipazione ad una puntata di Che tempo che fa".


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Il degrado


----------



## Brain84 (26 Giugno 2013)

"fifogni e fifogne ecco a foi il cafanfe che fi efiberà per la cafegoria giofffffanii"


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2013)

Ci mancava solo ciovanotti, tra tutta la feccia che è salita sul palco dell'ariston in questi anni.


----------



## Van The Man (27 Giugno 2013)

E' incredibile che nel 2013 si stia ancora dietro a questo museo delle cere mangiasoldi


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> E' incredibile che nel 2013 si stia ancora dietro a questo museo delle cere mangiasoldi



Spesso le "nuove cere" sono ancora peggio delle mummie


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

il Jova è energia pura....

ma siete mai andati a un suo concerto?

comunque anche a me non piace l' idea che vada a presentare a San Remo non mi esalta


----------

